# Cannot connect to AP using WPA [SOLVED]

## nichocouk

Hi there.

I'm trying to connect to an AP using WPA-PSK TKIP. It works under XP so I know the hardware supports it. I'm using

```

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.1531.20060427  -amrr -onoe 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/madwifi-ng-tools-0.1531.20060427  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.3  +dbus -gsm +madwifi -qt +readline +ssl 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.14-r8  -bootstrap -build -static +unicode 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/wireless-tools-29_pre9  -multicall +nls 0 kB

```

dmesg says:

```

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.7

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

...

ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

ath_hal: 0.9.16.16 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)

wlan: 0.8.4.2 (svn 1531)

ath_rate_sample: 1.2 (svn 1531)

ath_pci: 0.9.4.5 (svn 1531)

...

wifi0: 11b rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps

wifi0: 11g rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps

wifi0: H/W encryption support: WEP AES AES_CCM TKIP

wifi0: mac 7.8 phy 4.5 radio 5.6

wifi0: Use hw queue 1 for WME_AC_BE traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 0 for WME_AC_BK traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 2 for WME_AC_VI traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 3 for WME_AC_VO traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 8 for CAB traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 9 for beacons

wifi0: Atheros 5212: mem=0xc0200000, irq=17

...

```

if I run 

```
wpa_supplicant -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -i ath0 -D madwifi -d
```

 I get this:

```
Initializing interface 'ath0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'madwifi' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='conexgyd13wpa'

   id=1 ssid='conexgyd13'

Initializing interface (2) 'ath0'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=19 WE(source)=13 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:11:f5:b8:73:f0

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=0

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=1

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=2

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=3

wpa_driver_madwifi_set_countermeasures: enabled=0

wpa_driver_madwifi_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=1

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Added interface ath0

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

Ignore event for foreign ifindex 4

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'ath0' added

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'ath0' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Trying to get current scan results first without requesting a new scan to speed up initial association

Received 441 bytes of scan results (2 BSSes)

Scan results: 2

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: 00:05:b4:07:e9:91 ssid='conexgyd13wpa' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   selected based on WPA IE

Trying to associate with 00:05:b4:07:e9:91 (SSID='conexgyd13wpa' freq=2437 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

Overriding auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=26): dd 18 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 00 00

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_madwifi_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=1

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_madwifi_associate

Association request to the driver failed

Setting authentication timeout: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=22

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:05:b4:07:e9:91

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:05:b4:07:e9:91

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Associated with 00:05:b4:07:e9:91

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'ath0' added

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: txStart

WPA: drop TX EAPOL in non-IEEE 802.1X mode (type=1 len=0)

RX EAPOL from 00:05:b4:07:e9:8e

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=95

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x89 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=0

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 1c

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

State: ASSOCIATED -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:05:b4:07:e9:8e (ver=1)

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: Renewed SNonce - hexdump(len=32): 0e b5 50 cf 1f 3c 00 e1 7e 3a af 2d 03 27 27 d9 52 ce 19 55 2f 44 c4 89 65 03 9a 28 d4 2b ec 79

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

RX EAPOL from 00:05:b4:07:e9:8e

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=95

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x89 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=0

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 1d

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:05:b4:07:e9:8e (ver=1)

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

RX EAPOL from 00:05:b4:07:e9:8e

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=95

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x89 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=0

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 1e

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:05:b4:07:e9:8e (ver=1)

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

RX EAPOL from 00:05:b4:07:e9:8e

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=95

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x89 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=0

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 1f

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:05:b4:07:e9:8e (ver=1)

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Added BSSID 00:05:b4:07:e9:91 into blacklist

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> DISCONNECTED

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=0

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=1

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=2

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=3

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=0

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'ath0' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=8

Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

Added BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 into blacklist

State: SCANNING -> DISCONNECTED

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=8

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 664 bytes of scan results (3 BSSes)

Scan results: 3

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: 00:05:b4:07:e9:91 ssid='conexgyd13wpa' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   selected based on WPA IE

Trying to associate with 00:05:b4:07:e9:91 (SSID='conexgyd13wpa' freq=2437 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

Overriding auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=26): dd 18 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 00 00

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_madwifi_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=1

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_madwifi_associate

Association request to the driver failed

Setting authentication timeout: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=22

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:05:b4:07:e9:91

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:05:b4:07:e9:91

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Associated with 00:05:b4:07:e9:91

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'ath0' added

CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

Removing interface ath0

State: ASSOCIATED -> DISCONNECTED

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_madwifi_deauthenticate

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_madwifi_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=0

wpa_driver_madwifi_set_countermeasures: enabled=0

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6

Removed BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 from blacklist (clear)

Removed BSSID 00:05:b4:07:e9:91 from blacklist (clear)

Cancelling scan request

```

[endless loop until I hit Ctrl+C]

I'm fishing for suggestions as it's been a long time I'm trying to understand this...

Thanks anyone for your help!

EDIT: I should also add that I sometimes get the following error message: 

```
ioctl[IEEE80211_IOCTL_SETMLME]: Invalid argument
```

EDIT 2: I forgot to show my conf file... sorry!

```
ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

        ssid="conexgyd13wpa"

        proto=WPA

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        psk="my bill gates is rich"

        auth_alg=OPEN

}
```

----------

## nichocouk

OK, another way to put it is using wpa_supplicant in the background : 

```
wpa_supplicant -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -i ath0 -D madwifi -B
```

and using wpa_cli:

```
<2>WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect

<2>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

<2>Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

<2>Trying to associate with 00:05:b4:07:e9:91 (SSID='conexgyd13wpa' freq=2437 MHz)

<2>Association request to the driver failed

<2>Associated with 00:05:b4:07:e9:91

```

Is there an issue with the driver??

Finally I shall add that everything works fine with the same software/hardware when using WEP.

----------

## aries

Is your problem still actual?

Yesterday after putting back a backup I faced the same problem.

Solution: use wpa_gui to enter you pre shared key.

Entering the psk in wpa_supplicant.conf with for example midnight commander did not work for me.

It looks the same, but is not.

----------

## nichocouk

Wow! Thanks for that mate! Yes my problem is still there. I will try your solution as soon as I can.

Does it mean you have to run wpa_gui by hand each time you boot your machine?

----------

## UberLord

 *aries wrote:*   

> Entering the psk in wpa_supplicant.conf with for example midnight commander did not work for me.
> 
> It looks the same, but is not.

 

If you put quotes around the psk key the wpa_supplicant will think it's a passphrase and convert it to the real key.

If you enter the real key on the psk line then do not surround it with quotes

```

psk="passphrase"

psk=12345

```

Maybe that is the issue?

----------

## aries

nichocouk wrote:

Does it mean you have to run wpa_gui by hand each time you boot your machine?

No the settings you enter in wpa_gui are stored in wpa_supplicant.conf

UberLord wrote:

If you enter the real key on the psk line then do not surround it with quotes 

? You mean with midnight commander I should not use quotes?

The psk is stored with quotes in wpa_supplicant.conf and looks exactly the same as the one I put in wpa_gui (without quotes).

With mc I copied the psk just in between the quotes, did not work.

I do not understand what is happening, only know it just works with wpa_gui.

```

network={

        ssid="do_not_use"

        scan_ssid=1

        psk="8rc0145vwVg9y7q1"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

```

----------

## mustachio

Update it to 0.5.4, it has bothered me for days, I think it's a bug in version 0.4.9

Update to 0.5.4, the peace will be back to the world   :Very Happy: 

----------

## nichocouk

 *aries wrote:*   

> nichocouk wrote:
> 
> Does it mean you have to run wpa_gui by hand each time you boot your machine?
> 
> No the settings you enter in wpa_gui are stored in wpa_supplicant.conf

 

Hey! That's great, because for the first time I managed to connect to my AP using WPA-PSK thanks to your tip!

So I've used wpa_gui as root and entered all the details and it works. BUT: nothing is saved in wpa_supplicant.conf. Where does wpa_gui save the newly added network?

----------

## aries

On my laptop it is stored in : /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf?

(there is also a /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf but his one is not used, I think I can delete this one.

----------

## nichocouk

Hi there,

I have one file only in /etc/wpa_supplicant/ and it is wpa_cli.sh

My conf file is /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf but my new network does not show anywhere...

----------

## aries

Hi nichocouk,

I do not understand why your settings are not stored in wpa_supplicant.conf.

I did a search in /etc to see if there is any setting refering to /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf, but there was not any.

Maybe you have enter this file (wpa_supplicant.conf) manually first.

This is my /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=10

update_config=1

network={

        ssid="do_not_use"

        scan_ssid=1

        psk="my_key"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

}

```

Version of wpa software: 0.5.5

----------

## nichocouk

Hello aries,

I have made some progress... From your second post I thought that the settings you enter in wpa_gui are then stored in wpa_supplicant.conf, but in fact I don't think it's the case. So I have entered them manually in the config file and now I can connect to my AP.

Actually I have renamed my SSID and the PSK passphrase compared to my first post in this thread, and these new settings do work well. The network block I use now is as simple as:

```
network={

     ssid="mynewssid"

     psk="mynewpsk"

}
```

Now before I mark this thread as solved, I'd like to know whether someone has an explanation on why my previous settings did not work. I'll write them down clearly for now, I won't use them anymore anyway. This is what I had for so long and which did not work:

```
network={

        ssid="conexgyd13wpa"

        psk="31 talF noD Y newG"

}
```

What's wrong with that? Are numbers not allowed in the psk ASCII string?

----------

## aries

Hi nichocouk, 

I do enter the wpa settings in the wpa_gui and then they are stored in the conf file. 

I searched on the internet for answer about updating wpa_supplicant.conf from the gui.

According to http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wpa_supplicant:

WPA_GUI:

```
This is a gui version of wpa_cli. It's not included in the community package and has no effect on the initscripts. With update_config=1 in your wpa_supplicant.conf file it is possible to use this to add networks and change settings in you wpa_supplicant.conf from the gui, though I have never tried it.
```

This looks like there must be a ¨wpa_supplicant.conf ¨ file with update_config=1 first.

I had some bad experiences with mannually editing the psk (with mc) : it did not work.

Entering the same code in the wpa_gui did work. Maybe this had todo with unicode?

----------

## nichocouk

 :Embarassed:   You're right! This is what  I've just found in /usr/share/doc/wpa_supplicant-0.5.5/wpa_supplicant.conf.example.gz:

 *Quote:*   

> # Whether to allow wpa_supplicant to update (overwrite) configuration
> 
> #
> 
> # This option can be used to allow wpa_supplicant to overwrite configuration
> ...

 

I thought I had read this doc file extensively, but apparently not enough.

I'm going to do a few more tests then.

Thanks a lot for your help!

----------

## nichocouk

Well it's all working well thanks to wpa_gui and the help of aries!

I've made a few tests between my former config file and the one now newly created by wpa_gui, and I can't see any difference in the network blocks. It's really weird that I've never managed to connect when I manually edited the config file myself, but that I can do it with wpa_gui.

I'm so happpppyyyyy!!!!

 :Wink: 

Thanks again everyone for your help!

[EDIT] These three lines were in my former config file, but have disappeared from the one written by wpa_gui:

```

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

```

Could it be an explanation?

----------

## starxplor

where did you get wpa_gui, it didnt come with wpa_supplicant from portage for me

----------

## nichocouk

You have to enable qt3 or qt4 in your USE flag.

----------

## starxplor

is there a reason to prefer one over the other(3 or 4)

----------

## nichocouk

 *trolltech wrote:*   

> The most current major Qt version is Qt 4. Trolltech will however actively maintain the Qt 3.3 series at least until July 1, 2007, and will issue periodic maintenance releases until that time.

 

See Qt homepage

----------

